# Marantz Unveils A New Full-Size AV Network Receiver (SR5011)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The last time we heard news from Marantz, the company was *debuting its super-slim NR1607 receiver*. Now the popular manufacturer is complementing that move with a brand-new full-size receiver called the SR5011. It’s a 7.2 channel powerhouse, featuring 100 Watts per channel (8 ohm, 20 Hz – 20KHz, 0.08% THD) and loads of user friendly features that make it a great candidate for both Two-Channel and home theater use.

Keeping inline with other modern receivers, the SR5011 ships with 4K video and immersive sound tech onboard. It features both Dolby Atmos and DTS:X (future firmware update required to activate) 3D immersive surround sound functionality with 5.1.2 speaker arrangements. Of course, it also has full legacy codec support in addition to Dolby Surround and Neural:X upmixing. This means the SR5011 can take standard surround formats and create an enhanced 3D sound field effect. Owners can further improve their listening experience by tapping the power of onboard Audyssey MultEQ XT room correction software to help tame and equalize sound.

Marantz has loaded the SR5011 with HDMI connectivity galore (8 IN, 2 OUT); dual outputs allow for a TV and projector to be connected in parallel. Because the inputs and outputs are compatible with HDMI 2.0a and HDCP 2.2 specifications, the SR5011 is fully capable of handling modern 4K video requirements. Enthusiasts can enjoy 4k/60Hz video, 4:4:4 color sub-sampling, High Dynamic Range (HDR), 21:9 video, 3D, and the larger BT.2020 color space. It would appear that most of these technologies are fairly stabilized moving forward, and the SR5011 should enjoy relatively good serviceable longevity.










Marantz has been particularly in tune with user friendliness as of late, and the SR5011 is packed with friendly features. The company says its on-screen graphical user interface and setup guide allows owners to experience a super-easy installation process. The back of the receiver features a horizontal row of color-coded speaker terminals that pair with matching coded speaker labels for convenience. And a new 2016 remote app (iOS and Android) puts remote control features on phone and tablet devices. The SR5011 also ships with onboard Wi-Fi (2.4/5GHz) and Bluetooth for music streaming from devices and services such as Spotify, Pandora, SiriusXM, and thousands of Internet radio stations.

The SR5011 also offers owners access to Hi-Res audio. It can decode AIFF, FLAC, and WAV lossless files (24-bit/192kHz), ALAC (96kHz/24bit), and DSD (2.8MHz) / double DSD (5.6MHz). Owners can listen to Hi-Res audio through a front panel USB port or via streaming from network sources.

The Marantz SR5011 is shipping now, with a very reasonable MSRP of $899.

*Specifications and Features*
_• Built-in Wi-Fi with 2.4GHz/5GHz dual band support; built-in Bluetooth
• Improved network stability especially in Wi-Fi-crowded homes
• 7ch discrete power amplifier, 100W per channel (8ohm, 20Hz - 20kHz, THD: 0.08%)
• enough power to fill bigger rooms with renowned Marantz sound
• 4K/60 Hz full-rate pass-through, 4:4:4 color resolution, HDR and BT.2020
• Latest HDMI standard for future-proof compatibility
• Eight HDMI inputs (incl. 1 front) with full HDCP 2.2 support; two HDMI outputs
• Plenty of inputs for your digital devices; ready to feed a TV and projector in parallel
• Analog to HDMI conversion and SD/HD to 4K upscaling for legacy video sources
• Full HD and even Ultra HD video quality from existing DVDs or analog sources
• Dolby Atmos (up to 5.1.2) and DTS:X (via firmware update)
• Immersive 3D sound with effects from overhead
• AirPlay, Bluetooth, Internet Radio, Spotify Connect, Pandora, SiriusXM, Network Audio Streaming
• Access to almost unlimited online music sources
• DSD (2.8/5.6MHz), FLAC, ALAC, AIFF and WAV support
• High Resolution audio streaming for HiFi enthusiasts
• Advanced Multi-Room options; 7.2ch Pre-out; RS-232 Control
• Audio and video in multiple rooms; ready for 3rd Party Home Automation systems 
• Audyssey MultEQ XT, Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ
• Delivering incredibly precise equalization for your individual room
• Color-coded speaker terminals, Setup Assistant, Advanced GUI
• Hassle-free installation, setup and operation
• Marantz 2016 AVR Remote App
• Unprecedented level of command and control
• ISF video calibration
• Ready for professional calibration of home cinema TVs or projectors
• Intelligent ECO mode with off/on/auto setting
• Energy-conscious without compromising on performance_

_Image Credits: Marantz_


----------

